# Problemi nell'installazione di X

## NicoMetal

Ciao, da una settimana sono passato da slackware a gentoo e devo dire che (seppur i mille smanettamenti) ne sono molto soddisfato. Da qualche giorno ho un problema che mi scoccia che non riesco a risolvere.

Sto cerca di installare x facendo riferimento alla guida che c'e su gentoo.org.

Per ora ho modificato correttamente il kernel come specificato e ho modificato anche make.conf.

Il mio problema viene quando devo dare il comando 

```
/etc/init.d/hald start
```

 in quanto nella cartella init.d hald non vi e. Ho gi`a provato a guardare in giro per il forum se vi e stato gi`a qualcuno che ha avuto lo stesso problema e in effetti l'ho trovato qui: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-811651-start-0.html . Seppur non sono una cima in inglese ho colto che il tizio ha risolto passando a un profilo desktop, dando il comando emerge uDNav world e infine revdep-rebuild.

Provo a fare lo stesso anchio. risultato: nessuno, il file hald ancora non e presente in /etc/init.d/ .

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?????Last edited by NicoMetal on Tue Sep 13, 2011 9:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

hal è deprecato, non è più necessario nè dovrebbe essere installato su una nuova installazione, quindi mi sa che la guida che stai seguendo è un po' vecchiotta

----------

## NicoMetal

La guida che sto seguendo e' questa:

www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml . Se non va piu' bene mi sapete dare consiglio voi su cosa devo fare per installare xorg?

----------

## k01

di lato c'è appunto scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> Aggiornato il 25 ottobre 2010
> 
> La versione originale di questo documento è più recente ed è stata aggiornata il 2 settembre 2011 

 

quindi segui l'originale in inglese: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

## NicoMetal

Ooook, grzie  :Smile: .

Ora pero' mi e' sorto un altro problema, sempre nell'installazione di X, che, magari, posto qua cambiando il nome del topic in modo tale da non aprirne un altro...

Comunque... seguendo la guida inglese postatami arrivo a dare i comandi "echo ...." e "emerge xorg-server", poi reinizializzo le variabili d'ambiente e, infine, do finalmente "startx".

In effetti X inizia a caricarsi (da quanto leggo dall'output in schermata) ma poi, ad un certo punto, mi escono 4 messaggi d'errore (EE) e poi mi si chiude.

I messaggi sono:

Failed to load module "ati" (module does not exist, 0)

Altri due messaggi che differiscono  solo nel fatto che tra le virgole al posto di ati contengono rispettivamente le parole "vesa" e "fbdev".

Infine un messaggio diverso che dice:

no drivers available.

X si chiude da solo dando inoltre questi altri messaggi:

Fatal server error:

no screens found

(poi mi dice di consultare il sito ecc.)

e infine:

xinit: giving up

xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused

xinit:server error

----------

## ago

un thread, un problema. Leggi anche le linee guida

----------

## NicoMetal

 *ago wrote:*   

> un thread, un problema. Leggi anche le linee guida

 

Si infatti ho dato al thread un titolo tale che il problema fosse uno unico:l'installazione di X. (Questo penso che vi aiuti anche in modo tale che se ho continui problemi con questa installazione non continuo ad aprirne di nuovi!)

----------

## darkmanPPT

Essendo tu nuovo, non ti farò la ramanzina, ma se cercavi sul forum....   :Rolling Eyes:   la risposta c'era già.

allora...

posta il tuo /etc/make.conf

Sono quasi sicuro tu non abbia abilitato alcunchè nella variabile 

```
VIDEO_CARDS= 

```

io ho una scheda video ATI ed utilizzo i driver closed sources (che funzionano molto bene, ma non supportano le schede vecchie vecchie, quindi dipende da cosa hai tu)

il problema è semplicemente questo.

dicci che scheda video hai 

```
lspci
```

e io ti dirò come riempire quella variabile là.

----------

## NicoMetal

Ho cercato, però probabilmente non nel punto post giusto... -.-

Comunque, io in make.conf  a  "VIDEO_CARDS= " ho messo "radeon" mentre se ti può essere utile a "INPUT_DEVICES=" ho messo solo "evdev" (il touchpad non ce l'ho quindi ho evitato di mettere anche synaptics come consigliava la guida).

Per quanto riguarda la mia scheda video ho un "Ati radeon x550 silent" .

Lspci riferito alla scheda video:

06:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Sapphire X550 Silent]

06:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 secondary [Sapphire X550 Silent]

----------

## darkmanPPT

le varie voci che possono interessarti per VIDEO_DRIVERS sono: (le ho scritte in maiuscolo solo per metterle in evidenza)

RADEONHD ti carica il driver radeon che non è il driver ATI. è un driver open che però non è più sviluppato da più di un anno e non è mai, secondo me, arrivato a maturazione.

ATI (nome del driver radeon) è il driver open. supporta le schede vecchie, il 3d non funziona molto bene e tendenzialmente è lento (o almeno sono queste le mie esperienze). 

FGLRX  è il driver closed-sources. funziona da dio sulle schede Rxxx. non funziona sulle schede più vecchie.

--------

nota: ho appena notato che forse ti ho scritto una stupidaggine. una volta c'erano questi tre driver. ora pare che il driver radeonhd non sia più in portage. dubito quindi che tu l'abbia installato. mumble mumble (io uso fglrx)

il fatto che tu abbia messo radeon allora va bene.

posta il tuo xorg.conf

il pacchetto xf86-video-ati ce lo hai installato?

--------

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml

quando poi ricompilerai con un bel

```
emerge -uDN world
```

(se non world, almeno xorg-server)

ora dovrebbe andare.

se non va, posta gli errori che vedi così:

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW
```

se vuoi il 3d abilitato dei abilitare la roba dentro al kernel, ricordatelo.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/dri-howto.xml

----------

## djinnZ

selezionare radeon e basta è per usare kms, comunque bisogna selezionare gallium per farlo andare ed includere i blob nel kernel (va bene, basta non scordarsi di usare eselect contrariamente a quanto indicato nella guida e per tutti i driver ati non solo per quello che usi) ma se hasi un monitor vecchiotto ti tocca adattare la patch che ho postato qui.

Se non mi sbaglio dovresti usare sempre R600_rlc.bin

Lo so che è una risposta sciatta...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## NicoMetal

Allora ho risolto parzialmente il problema anche se non del tutto.

I messaggi di errore (EE), infatti, sono spariti. Per far cio' ho prima di tutto aggiunto a VIDEO_CARDS in make.conf "fglrx" lasciano pero' lo stesso anche "radeon".

Dopo di che' ho installato xf86-video-ati (che non era installato) e con lui anche xf86-video-fbdev, xf86-video-vesa, xf86-input-evdev (tutti pacchetti che ho notato che non erano installati).

Infine ho dato un "emerge -uDN world" e ho riavviato il computer.

Ora quello che mi esce come risposta che penso sia fonte di informazioni per capire cosa c'e' che non va e':

xaut: file /home/nicola/.serverauth.13758 does not exist

/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: line 60: xclock: command not found

(stesso path di prima): line59: twm: command not found

(stesso path): line 61: xterm: command not found

(stesso path): line 63: exec: xterm: not found.

xinit: connection  to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down.

Inoltre lanciando il comando "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"  non escono errori ma con WW esce:

Serie di warning che dicono tutti:

the directory (NOME DELLA DIRECTORY)

does not exist.

Il path di ognuna delle directory e': /usr/share/fonts. I loro nomi invece sono: misc, TTF, OTF, Type1, 100dpi, 75dpi.

Poi altri tre messaggi di warning che dicono:

- Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (no such file or directory)

- Falling back to old probe method for vesa

- Uguale a prima ma al posto di "vesa" vi e' "fbdev".

Ps. vi avrei postato pure il log file ma sto usando gentoo appunto in modalita' non-grafica con links (slackware e' su un altro hard disk quindi non potrei copiaverlo attraverso lui) e quindi non posso copiare nulla, o almeno, non ne sono capace se e' possibile...

----------

## djinnZ

Allo stato attuale, con la tua scheda, o usi fglrx o usi kms. Non puoi averli tutti e due installati e sperare che vada tutto bene (premesso che a run time l'uno esclude l'altro).

Se non ti serve il suspend, non ti serve grafica spinta e passi spesso da X a console kms è meglio, se ti serve regolazione fine dell'impegno dellla gpu, supporto multiscreen e quello che ho già detto che kms non fa devi usare fglrx.

Fai la tua scelta e ti muovi di conseguenza. Nota che con kms in genere /etc/xorg.conf non è necessario (al massimo la sezione fonts, ed anche li vedi se non vuoi installare qualcosa) con fglrx se non erro è obbligatorio.

Mi auguro che hai installato i pacchetti con emerge -1 altrimenti rimuovili da world (l'nstallazione di evdev è una dipendenza di quello che indichi in INPUT_DEVICES). Rileggi la guida per xorg 1.7 quella per il passaggio a 1.8 e quella per il passaggio a 1.9 se vuoi avere informazioni valide. 

Gli errori vogliono dire che non hai alcun DE o WM installati, tutto qui (anche se mi fai temere che non hai usato correttamente eselect profile). Anche qui scimmia o lucertola? Li potresti benissimo tenere entrambi ma con quello che occupano e con i tempi biblici di compilazione dei loro metapacchetti... meglio di no.

hai lanciato emerge xorg-x11 vero?

----------

## bandreabis

Allora, è un po' che ho installato Gentoo, ma nemmeno poi molto.

Modificati VIDEO_DRIVERS e INPUT_DEVICES, va dato 

```
emerge -uDN world --with-bdeps=y
```

il quale deve installare anche i drivers indicati dalle variabili impostate (ati-drivers, xf86-video-ati e evdev nel tuo caso). Suggerirei però di scegliere un solo driver video dipendentemente da quale dei due supporta meglio la tua scheda. (PS. benvenuto nel girone dei dannATI).

Immagino che hai installato X con 

```
emerge xorg-server
```

 il quale non ti installa nessun "Window Manager".

O installi twm/xterm o direttamente un "Desktop Environment" tipo KDE o gnome (ma esistono molte altre alternative).

X cerca di far avviare un WM che non trova, e non è necessario installarli tutti quelli che ti propone. Come non è necessario installare tutti i driver video e input che xorg cerca, ma solo quelli che effettivamente servono al tuo sistema.

Impostati questi driver in make.conf e dato l'aggiornamento col comando suddetto, tutto il necessario è installato.

Hai sbagliato a emergere manualmente i driver, soprattutto se non hai dato l'opzione -1 (trattino UNO) che evita di sporcare il file world con pacchetti dipendenze di altri già presenti.

Una volta emerso un gestore di finestre, non dovresti più avere questi problemi.

----------

## NicoMetal

Rispondendo alla domanda se ho installato xorg-x11: no, non l'ho installato. Nella guida per l'installazione di x c'e' scritto che installando xorg-x11 vengono installati anche dei pacchetti che un utente spesso manco utilizza e quindi ho evitato. Voglio tenere il sistema il piu' pulito possibile e le cose preferisco installarmele da solo (e' il motivo per cui sono passato da slackware a gentoo: per portage e sopratutto perche' obbliga a ad una maggiore personalizzazione).

Per il WM pensavo di installare fluxbox che uso sulla slack da qualche tempo e mi trovo moolto bene.

Comunque cercando di capire bene quello che dovrei fare ora:

elimino con "emerge -unmerge"

i driver fbdev, vesa, ati, evdev; Modifico VIDEO_DRIVERS mettendo solo "fglrx" (e' quello che piu' si addice all'uso che voglio fare della scheda video).

Dopo di che modifico xorg.conf (anche se non so come, ora me lo vado a cercare in giro, se c'e' qualcuno pero' che sa dirmelo mi fa risparmiare un po' di tempo); lancio il comando emerge -uDN world --with-bdeps=y && emerge -c && revdep-rebuild (--with-bdeps=y mi installa lui i driver che mi servono in base a quello che ho messo in INPUT_DEVICE e VIDEO_DRIVERS?).

Dopo di che se non c'e' alcun altro errore posso finalmente dedicarmi all'installazione di fluxbox.

Tutto giusto?

E una domanda di curiosita'l'opzione -1 ad emerge che vuol dire? Ho cercato con man ma non la trovo...

----------

## bandreabis

```
emerge xorg-server
```

 NON è come 

```
emerge x11-xorg
```

e installa il minimo indispensabile (dipendentemente dalle USE utilizzate).

Non fare disastri.

Dai il comando 

```
emerge xorg-server
```

 dopo aver impostato le variabili per input e video.

Elimina le righe dei pacchetti che hai installato manualmente (l'opzione -1 serve a ri-emergere i pacchetti delle dipendenze senza sporcare il file world) da 

```
/var/lib/portage/world
```

 e poi disinstalli i suddetti pacchetti ormai inutili con 

```
emerge --depclean
```

.

Scanso equivoci dai anche un 

```
revdep-rebuild -i -- -a
```

per vedere se tutto è a posto.

Il file xorg.conf ora non ti serve (e forse non ti servirà manco dopo).

----------

## NicoMetal

Allora ho modificato VIDEO_CARDS con solo fglrx, cancellato e reinstallato xorg-server, eliminato da /var/lib/portage/world le robe installate, dato emerge -c, emerge -uDN world --with-bdeps=y, emerge -c, revdep-rebuild -i -- -a.

Riusltato: quando do startx mi ritornano gli (EE) Failed to load module "nomemodulo"  con ati, vesa fbdeb ed  (EE) No drivers available.

Inoltre se do emerge -1 xf86-video-ati non me lo installa dando:

[ebuild  r ] x11-libs/libdrm-(versione) VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

[ebuild  n ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-versione

The following USE are necessary to proceed:

#required by x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-versione, required byxf86-video-ati (argument) >=x11-libs/libdrm--versione video_cards_radeon

NOTE: this autounmask behavior can be disabled by setting EMERGE_DAFEULT_OPTS="--autounmask=n" in make.conf.

Use --autounmask-write to write change to config files (honoring CONFIG_PROTECT).

Da quanto ho capito devo rimettere in VIDEO_CARDS radeon ma voi non mi avete mica detto di lasciare solo fglrx?

----------

## bandreabis

fglrx è la flag per installare ati-drivers.

xf86-video-ati è chiamato dalla flag radeon

Se hai già fglrx attiva, xf86-video-ati è inutile.

Io non ho MAI scritto di dare 

```
emerge -1 xf86-video-ati
```

Ora passa all'installazione di fluxbox.

----------

## NicoMetal

anche se mi da quei messaggi d'errore?

----------

## bandreabis

Dimenticavo una cosa:

facci vedere l'output di 

```
eselect opengl list
```

----------

## NicoMetal

available OpenGl implamentations:

[1] ati

[2] xorg-x11 *

(ma io ho installato xorg-server! centra qualcosa?)

----------

## bandreabis

Non preoccuparti.

```
eselect openglset 1
```

 per passare agli ati-drivers.

Io a questo punto ho sempre dato 

```
emerge kdebase-startkde kdm
```

e non ho mai badato agli errori che tu descrivi più sopra.

Non conosco fluxbox ma non dovrebbe essere molto più complesso.

PS. Ricordati di creare l'utente user e assegnargli una password, come da guida.

----------

## NicoMetal

ho dato "eselect opengl set 1" e poi dato "emerge fluxbox xlockmore eterm". Poi ho dato un "echo "exec startfluxbox" > ~/./xinitrc" e infine "emerge commn-styles common-styles-extra fluxbox-styles-fluxmod gentoo-artwork"

Stessi identici errori di prima... anzi in piu' quegli errori ora compaiono anche nel log file con l'aggiunta di anche dri e dri2 tra i moduli che non riesce a caricare perche' non trova... 

Inoltre ho notato di non avere in /etc la cartella X11 e quindi neanche xorg.conf...

Ma non e' che per utilizzare fglrx io devo modificare qualcosa nel kernel in particolare?O che per un ati radeon x550 sapphire silent non vada bene? Perchè io ho letto le caratteristiche degli ati-drivers e mi sembra dalla descrizione che viene fatta da "emerge -s" che vadano bene solo per le radeon hd ...

----------

## djinnZ

la configurazione del kernel (a meno che non usi quella ultramodulare di default da genkernel) è diversa tra fglrx e kms anche se per fglrx dovrebbe bastarti solo disabiltare kms (opzione nomodeset) e ripeto che le librerie mesa dovrebbero avere un diverso assetto. per provare se funziona potrà anche andare una configurazione generica ma per un uso definito la mia esperienza mo dice che è meglio avere una conf del kernel dedicata e quanto meno modulare è possibile per la sezione hardware.

Inutile sottolinare che genkernel --menuconfig aiuta e che genkernel, come ogni applicativo, va configurato, non basta avviarlo e sperare che funzioni.

Non è che il modulo del kernel per fglrx non è stato caricato? lsmod aiuta ed anche il wiki benchè datato. Vedi anche il solito problema del driver agpgart (personalmente fino a che ho usato fglrx ho sempre preferito quello del kernel).

Dopo aver cambiato le impostazioni di video_cards e simili il depclean e l'update (emerge -DN) del sistema sono obbligatori e non devono esserci voci balorde in world (per inciso se hai ati-drivers in world e VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" è la stessa cosa che avere VIDEO_CARDS="radeon fglrx").

Consiglio: calmati e non installare a casaccio, non sei su una distribuzione binaria, emerge non fa altro che chiamare un automake che si regola in base a quello che trova sul sistema in alcuni casi.

```
2011-08-28-mesa-r600g

  Title                     Mesa r600 driver now defaults to gallium

  Author                    Chí-Thanh Christopher Nguyễn <chithanh@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2011-08-28

  Revision                  1

This news item is relevant to you only if you have a Radeon graphics

chipset and use the free/open source driver.

The r600 driver that provides 3D acceleration for Radeon HD 2400 and

later cards comes in the "classic" and "gallium" variants. The gallium

driver is based on the new Gallium3D infrastructure and was chosen as

the default driver for media-libs/mesa-7.11.

Existing users will not be switched automatically. To switch to the

r600 gallium driver, use the following command:

    eselect mesa set r600 gallium

Gallium3D requires kernel modesetting (KMS). If your system is not yet

configured for KMS, consult the X Server Configuration HOWTO for

instructions prior to switching:

    http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
```

dato che usi fglrx e la scheda è vecchia devi usare classic

```
64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *
```

ovvero il contrario di quello che ho io.

Leggi

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.6-upgrade-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.9-upgrade-guide.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ati-faq.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/guide-localization.xml

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Graphics_drivers

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/fluxbox-config.xml

----------

## NicoMetal

Intanto per disperazione ho installato tutto utilizzando i VIDEO_CARDS=radeon. E sta andando bene anche se io volevo fglrx e quindi  e' una cosa provvisoria.

Prima di andare avanti volevo sapere ma se modifico le varie cose tipo video cards con fglrx e poi do un update va bene lo stesso ho devo prima cancellare fluxbox e i programmi installati per ora (tipo firefox), X e poi fare le modifiche?

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> lil depclean e l'update (emerge -DN)

 

----------

## NicoMetal

L-avevo letto, quello che chiedevo e se cio' si poteva fare anche ora che ho installato tutto ma con radeon al posto di fglrx.

Comunque per quanto riguarda il kernel sinceramente non saprei cosa modificare per fglrx. Io almeno con gentoo, ho sempre utilizzato il genkernel con l'opzione -menuconfig, non modifico tutto ma quello qualcosa so modificare di mio perche' l'ho imparato altro perche' seguo alcune guide quindi alla fine il kernel personalizzato lo e' seppur non al massimo. Una cosa importante che non so e' ;la funzione dei moduli me ne vedo un sacco da caricare e non so quali mi servono seriamente e quindi per ora tipo di mio non ho mai toccato il file /etc/conf.d/modules quindi all-inizio di mio non ho impostato nessun modulo che si carichi automaticamente.

Mi sapreste dire esattamente ogni cosa da modificare affinche' vada fglrx (va bhe le cose che ci sono anche nella guida per l'installazione di x l'ho gia' fatto)?

[/code]

----------

## djinnZ

per capirci una volta cambiata una cosa VIDEO_CARDS 

```
emerde --with-bdeps y DNu @world

emerg --with-bdeps n --depclean

emirge --with bdeps y DNu @world

revdeb-rebbuild -i
```

 potrebbe essere la sequenza per togliere le cose inutili, e ricompilare quel che serve, ovvio che se copi ed incolli il comandi e ti schianti ti arrangi.

Il depclean è una operazione delicata e non va effettuata alla leggera.

Da un lato mostri di non aver capito minimamente come funziona gentoo dall'altro dici di "aver sempre usato" genkernel? Mi pare quasi che stai a prendermi in giro.

Ti ripeto di rallentare e leggere e sforzarti di capire quello che ti ho scritto, non cercare ansiosamente il comandino miracoloso (e bada che solo solito commettere errori intenzionali).

Le prove per fglrx si fanno con modprobe, dopo si imposta l'autoload (se è necessario). E credo che non stai usando kms ma i vecchi driver del kernel (radeonfb).

----------

## NicoMetal

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> per capirci una volta cambiata una cosa VIDEO_CARDS 
> 
> ```
> emerde --with-bdeps y DNu @world
> 
> ...

 

Sempre usato nel senso che per ora ho dovuto ricompilarlo due o tre volte per modificare qualcosa e l'ho sempre fatto utilizzando genkernel, in quel senso. Con gentoo sono proprio principiante ancora...  :Embarassed:  e se per caso e' sembrato volessi prenderti in giro mi scuso... e a proposito ringrazio gia' da ora tutti quelli che mi stanno dando una mano   :Smile: 

Comunque ho provato a dare un "modprobe fglrx" ma mi da: 

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/video/fglrx.ko): No such device

Inoltre se do eselect opengl list ora l-opzione ati nonc'e' piu'...

Leggendo poi http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx#Tweaking_xorg.conf , nella prima riga c'e' scritto:please Note that the current version of Fglrx does NOT support any cards that are not Directx Level 10 or above. La mia scheda supporta massimo directx 9' http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radeon#OpenGL_2.0_-_DirectX_9.0

----------

## bi-andrea

Ciao NicoMetal, non so cosa usavi prima, ma io ho visto che anche se uso linux da lunga data ogni distro ha il suo metodo e con Gentoo se non leggi prima il manuale non riesci a fare tanto........  :Crying or Very sad: 

Per genkernel io ho usato come spiega anche nel manuale questo

```

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config
```

riesce a compilarti genkernel un kernel quasi uguale come quello del cd mnimale per l'installazione, io uso x86, tu devi seguire la tua architettatura di sistema, poi farai dei ritocchi volta per volta conservando una copia del *.config precedente e ti usci nel /boot entrambi i kernel che se va male usi il precedente.

----------

## djinnZ

```
zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config
```

è sbagliato, con buona pace di chi ha scritto il manuale(che non è aggiornatissimo tra l'altro).

genkernel mette in /etc/kernels una copia della configurazione ed è meglio agire sempre da quella piuttosto che andare a modificare file che ad ogni aggiornamento vengono sovrascritti. Questo vale per qualsiasi programma *Quote:*   

> zcat /proc/config.gz > /etc/kernels/kernel-config-architettura-versione[-nome]

 dovearchitettura=x86, x86_64 etcversione=quel che viene dopo linux- in /usr/srcnome (opzionale)=il nome che si assegna in LOCALVERSION (General Setup -> Local version - append to kernel releaseda notare che genkernel in passato si è sempre incasinato usando CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y e che, se si usa LOCALVERSION con più versioni è necessario cp /etc/kernels/kernel-config-qualcosa-versione-vattelappesca /usr/src/linux-versione/.config prima di lanciare genkernel per cambiare da una subconfigurazione all'altra o per agire su un kernel "pulito" (appena reinstallato o dopo un make mrproper).

Forse un giorno si decideranno a sistemarlo meglio.

Agli inizi è meglio evitare di riciclare configurazioni alla buona e partire da quella di default. Piuttosto tornerebbe più utile copiare la directory del kernel per confrontare tra due vt o due xterm differenti i menu e le implicazioni di ogni scelta.

edit:

 *NicoMetal wrote:*   

> Rispondendo alla domanda se ho installato xorg-x11: no, non l'ho installato. Nella guida per l'installazione di x c'e' scritto che installando xorg-x11 vengono installati anche dei pacchetti che un utente spesso manco utilizza e quindi ho evitato

  *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge xorg-server
> ```
> ...

 qui c'è una spiegazione sulle differenze e sul perchè non è sempre così (che poi le affermazioni assolute siano di per se stesse un errore dovrebbe essere ovvio).

----------

